# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Nezaposlene majke-pravo na godinu staža

## tihana2003

Ko zna??? Dobila sam informaciju na burzi da prema čl. 15 Zakona o mirovinskom osiguranju kao nezaposlena majka imam pravo na upis jedne godine radnog staža. Navodno, zahtjev treba podnijeti pravnoj službi u Trpimirovoj. Malo sam istraživala o tome na netu jer sam čula priče da mirovinsko uglavnom ne priznaje to pravo jer majke predaju zahtjeve nakon navršene prve godine. Moja mala ima 14 mj pa me zanima što me čeka i kako da se prema njima postavim. Naime, u arhivi Glasa koncila br. 45 i 46 iz 2005.g pravnik upravo govori o tom problemu i ističe da se u članku 15 ne navodi nikakav rok u kojem bi zahtjev trebao biti predan. Da li je netko predavao zahtjev? Koji papiri su potrebni? Hvala

----------


## Minnie

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=173&Show=1461


Potrebni dokumenti su: 

- izvadak iz matične knjige rođenih za dijete, 
- domovnica za dijete, 
- potvrda o prebivalištu i roditelja i djeteta (iz MUP-a), 
- ako su oba roditelja nezaposlena, tada je potrebno dati izjavu o dogovoru koji će roditelj koristiti ovo pravo na staž, u protivnom izjava nije potrebna, 
- radnu knjižicu roditelja koji će koristiti pravo na staž, 
- kopija osobne iskaznice roditelja koji ce koristiti pravo na staž, 
- tiskanica M-1P (kupi se u knjižari ili papirnici).       

Sva se dokumentacija podnosi područnoj službi HZMO-a, Odjelu matične evidencije, prema prebivalištu roditelja. Pravo na staž se ne odobrava rješenjem (kao kod dodatnog rodiljnog dopusta), već je vraćena kopija tiskanice M-1P potvrda o priznanju svojstva osiguranika. Staž će u radnu knjižicu upisati HZMO.

Pitali smo HZMO i dali su nam odgovor: nakon što dijete navrši dvanaest mjeseci života nije moguće priznati roditelju svojstvo osiguranika.

----------


## tihana2003

Minnie, hvala ti na odgovoru. Trebalo bi se ovim pozabavit. Naime, upravo o tome piše pravnik u tekstu Glasa koncila, jer nakon navršenih 12 mjeseci mirovinsko ne priznaje to pravo. Zakon se krivo tumači!!! To pravo postoji samo po sebi i prema zakonu nema roka za predaju zahtjeva. To su doslovno izmislili. Ako na nešto imaš pravo, onda je to-to!!! Dakle, priznaju unaprijed, ali ne i unazad! Ima ljudi koji nakon nekoliko godina upisuju u knjižice zaostatke radnog staža. Ovo je kršenje naših prava. Da li može netko od pravnika ispred udruge tražiti pismeno objašnjenje?
N.B. Svakako pročitati tekst u Koncilu![/i]

----------


## Minnie

Dobili smo službeni odgovor, a taj je da se ne priznaje staž retroaktivno, nakon što dijete navrši godinu dana.

E sad, tko preciznije tumači zakon, zakonodavac (HZMO u ovom slučaju, radi se o Zakonu o mirovinskom osiguranju) koji kaže da je takva odredba takva kakva je iako je nespretno sročena, ili netko drugi od nas... 




> Ako na nešto imaš pravo, onda je to-to!!!


Ali ovo nikad nije univerzalno, puno puta možeš neko pravo izgubiti zato što je za nešto "istekao rok". Npr. prijenos godišnjeg u iduću godinu, povrati poreza koji nisu pravovremeno zahtijevani...

Da li je možda tu nešto nešto protuustavno, to stvarno ne bih mogla reći.

----------


## tihana2003

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_p...l?news_ID=5491

Da ne citiram, najbolje pročitati tekst. Dobili ste odgovor, ok. Al, zašto stat na tome, rok je glupost.   :Razz:   To svakako nije u duhu pronatalitetne politike! Kao... dali nam pravo, al o tome se majke nigdje ne informira! Država dala - država i uzela!

----------


## Minnie

Tihana2003, hvala na linku, tekst je super, ovo bi stvarno trebalo rasplesti.

----------


## tihana2003

Gle, Minnie, samo treba saznat što je s tim rokom. Ja sam za to čula na burzi, al mi nitko nije napomenuo da zahtjev treba predat u tom roku. A to nigdje ni ne piše...ni u zakonu, na stranicama HZMOa, pa čak i na ovom linku koji si mi poslala. Ne bi bilo loše da zamoliš da upišu kako se treba zahtjev predati unutar prve godine djetetovog života kako bi majke mogle ostvarit to pravo. Po broju zahtjeva koji se navode u tekstu vidi se da majke znaju, ali izgleda da je većina njih odbijena na temelju tog roka. Ak se već nećemo moć izborit da taj rok produže, onda nek to taksativno negdje navedu da se zna. Ma znaš i sama kako je kroz prvu godinu. Mjesecima ne izlaziš, brineš o bebi. Ne razmišljaš o tome. Npr. meni je mala bila jako bolesna i sl. Saznala sam za to pred rođendan. Sad je 14mj pa sam to krenula rješavat. Da mi je samo netko napomenuo taj rok, ili da piše negdje, to bi imala na umu. Pročitaj tekst koji ti šaljem. Pišu kako Rode ništa o tom ne znaju. Pozdrav!!!
http://www.24sata.hr/printable/artic...dossier_id=Nzk

----------


## mašnica

Podizem temu! Zvala sam mirovinsko i gospodja mi je rekla da nema roka za prijavu do godine dana starosti djeteta kako je bilo do nedavno sto znaci da mogu traziti upis staza kad sam bila na porodiljnom s prvim djetetom prije malo vise od 2 godine.

Imam i popis dokumentacije ako nekome treba napisat'cu.

----------


## MarijaP

To pravo moze ostvariti i nezaposleni otac!!

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam prošli tjedan išla upisati staž, bez problema, iako je prošlo više od godine.

----------


## jelena.O

ali je bolje da se upiše u 1. godini.

----------


## rotkvica

pozdrav

zanima me ta godina staža... da li se isplati tražiti da ju priznaju, koje su prednosti i mane (hoće li prilikom odlaska u mirovinu biti važnija ta 1 godina staža više ili prosjek "plaće") ?

----------


## mishekica

Prijateljica ima sljedeću situaciju... Kad je ostala trudna, bila je zaposlena, otvorila je komplikacije i potom _dala otkaz_. Cijelu trudnoću i prvu godinu starosti djeteta bila je, kao, na burzi i dobivala naknadu. Sad je ponovno trudna (prije nego je prvo dijete napunilo godinu!). I dalje je na burzi i  očito će biti dok i drugo dijete ne navrši godinu dana.

Njoj je netko rekao (neki službenik negdje, nemam pojma) da nema pravo na upis staža jer je tijekom trudnoće prešla iz radnog odnosa na burzu.

Mislim da to nije točno, ali bih voljela da mi netko od vas to potvrdi. Za slučaj da ona ima pravo na taj staž, preporučujete li da ode sad upisati tih godinu i koliko već, ili da čeka dok i drugo dijete napuni godinu?

Nadam se da ste shvatili pitanje.  :Grin:

----------


## nine

ne znam zašto nebi imala pravo, i ja sam tijekom trudnoće prešla na burzu (doduše istekom ugovora, ne svojevoljnim otkazom), upisan mi je staž tijekom cijele trudnoće za vrijeme komplikacija, po isteku istog sam prijavljena na HZZZ i sada sam na porodiljnom, vratili su mi radnu knjižicu uz napomenu da po isteku porodiljnog dođem upisati i taj staž.

----------


## mishekica

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Konacno i ja upisala staž i za prvo i za drugo dijete. Službenica me špotala što sam donijela tiskanice printane sa interneta a ne kupljene u nar.novinama, ne kužim zašto su onda uopće na netu?

----------


## Smokvica.

e, a kako je za trece dijete, jel imas pravo na upisivanje tri god. staza?

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego jedne godine, staža, ali korištenje 3-godišnjeg porodiljnog

----------


## MalaSirena

Prije devet godina ja sam bila u statusu studenta. Nisam imala pojma za taj upis staža, a sve si nešto mislim da mi je danas nakon 9 godina malo i prekasno :/.

----------


## jelena.O

to svakako, treba to napraviti *bilo kad* u toku prve godine djeteta

----------


## mašnica

Moje dijete ima 2i pol god.pa sam bez problema upisala

----------


## Smokvica.

mašnice, aj pliz napisi potrebnu dokumentaciju i di je nosim..  :Smile: 
..da i ja to obavim kad se već može..

----------


## mašnica

Potrebni dokumenti su: 

izvadak iz matične knjige rođenih za dijete, 
domovnica za dijete, 
potvrda o prebivalištu i roditelja i djeteta (iz MUP-a), 
ako  su oba roditelja nezaposlena, tada je potrebno dati izjavu o dogovoru  koji će roditelj koristiti ovo pravo na staž, u protivnom izjava nije  potrebna, 
radnu knjižicu roditelja koji će koristiti pravo na staž, 
kopija osobne iskaznice roditelja koji ce koristiti pravo na staž, 
tiskanica M-1P (kupi se u knjižari ili papirnici).       
Sva se dokumentacija podnosi područnoj službi HZMO-a, Odjelu matične evidencije, prema prebivalištu roditelja. Pravo na staž
se ne odobrava rješenjem (kao kod dodatnog rodiljnog dopusta), već je
vraćena kopija tiskanice M-1P potvrda o priznanju svojstva osiguranika.
Staž će u radnu knjižicu upisati HZMO.

----------


## špelkica

Ne znam gdje bi postavila ovo pitanje jer mislim da nema slične teme već otvorene, ali htjela bih pitati što je s pravom na novčanu naknadu za bolovanje (komplikacije u trudnoći) za mame koje su tek nekoliko mjeseci zaposlene? Koliko mora trajati zaposlenje da bi se dobila naknada u visini prosječne plaće? Koliko radnog staža u određenom vremenskom razdoblju mora imati da bi dobila plaćeni porodoljni (ako se radi o zaposlenoj trudnici)? 
Hvala!

----------


## Zara1

> Ne znam gdje bi postavila ovo pitanje jer mislim da nema slične teme već otvorene, ali htjela bih pitati što je s pravom na novčanu naknadu za bolovanje (komplikacije u trudnoći) za mame koje su tek nekoliko mjeseci zaposlene? Koliko mora trajati zaposlenje da bi se dobila naknada u visini prosječne plaće? Koliko radnog staža u određenom vremenskom razdoblju mora imati da bi dobila plaćeni porodoljni (ako se radi o zaposlenoj trudnici)? 
> Hvala!


12 mjeseci

----------


## Zara1

Da dodam 12 mjeseci bez prekida ili 18 s prekidima u zadnje 2 godine za komplikacije.
Naknada na komplikacijama nije u visini plaće nego je max 4250 kuna.

----------


## Beti3

Znači ti pišeš da žena koja zatrudni odmah nakon zapošljavanja ili se zaposli trudna, nema pravo na plaćeno bolovanje?! Ne mogu vjerovati da je tako. Idem tražiti.

----------


## Beti3

Svaka trudnica ima pravo na plaćeno bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći. Tako logično.
No, ako nema tih 12 mjeseci (ili 18 s prekidima) dobivat će najmanji iznos bolovanja.
Sve to piše na Rodinom portalu:


*13. Kod izračuna naknade za bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći često se spominje „stari staž“. Što to konkretno znači?*

„Stari  staž“ predstavlja uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja koji mora biti  ispunjen kako bi se uopće pristupilo izračunu naknade. U staž osiguranja  ubraja se staž ostvaren na temelju radnog odnosa, obavljanja  djelatnosti, te primanja naknade plaće po prestanku radnog odnosa,  odnosno obavljanja djelatnosti.

Kako bi se pristupilo izračunu  osnovice za naknadu, korisnik mora prije dana početka korištenja prava  imati 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža osiguranja ili 18 mjeseci s  prekidima u posljednje dvije godine prije početka korištenja prava. U  protivnom, isplaćivat će se najmanja zakonom propisana naknada.

Na ovoj stranici:
http://www.roda.hr/article/category/cesta-pitanja

Naravno, HZZO može istražiti da li je zapošljavanje i bolovanje zakonito. No, to je njihovo pravo. A pravo na bolovanje je pravo zaposlenice.

----------


## LolaMo

Ima pravo, ali ne u visini plaće/maksimalnog iznosa..nego dobije onu mizeriju od 800tinjak kuna

----------


## Zara1

> Znači ti pišeš da žena koja zatrudni odmah nakon zapošljavanja ili se zaposli trudna, nema pravo na plaćeno bolovanje?! Ne mogu vjerovati da je tako. Idem tražiti.


Kod nas "slučaj" žene koja zatrudni odmah nakon zapošljavanja i ode na bolovanje ide odmah na reviziju i obično ostane bez naknade

A pitanje je bilo : Koliko mora trajati zaposlenje da bi se dobila naknada u visini prosječne plaće? 

Naknada (za komplikacije) ako nije ispunjen uvjet staža iznosi 800 i nešto sitno kuna

----------


## špelkica

Tako sam nešto i čula. Kod nas se sve radi protiv povećanja nataliteta!

----------


## wanchy

I mene interesira što je s tim upisivanjem godine staža  :Smile: 
Moja situacija - zatrudnila i rodila kao redovna studentica u 7mj 2012., te kao redovan student sam i završila faks, odnosno diplomirala u 3mj 2014.
Na biro sam se prijavila prije nekoliko dana - i to je to.
Imam li pravo na upitivanje te godine?
Ako da, koje dokumente je potrebno donjeti i gdje?
Beba i ja imamo prijavljeno boravište u Zadru, "nevjenčanom suprugu" (ne znam kako da ga drugačije nazovem O.o ) je Zadar prebivalište.

----------


## mašnica

Nazovi Mirovinsko u Zadru i pitaj koje dokumente trebaš, ja sam malo više gore pisala o tome, možda se sada nešto promijenilo od ulaska u EU i od kada je elektronska radna knjižica.

Evo broj HZMO ZADAR 023/251-315

----------


## ivana zg

Nitko nije odgovorio Rotkvici isplatili se upisivati ta godina staza s obzirom na visinu mirovine poslje?Hvala.

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da se isplati ak ništ drugi imaš godinu više staža

----------


## ivana zg

Upisala sam prije 2 tjedna i žena mi je rekla da se nisam trebala žuriti prije 1. rođendana da upisuju i 10g retroaktivno i više se ne podnosi nikakav zahtjev. I ako sam malom prije 2 mjeseca vadila osobnu morala sam ić na MUP po potvrdu prebivališta za oboje i u NN po M1P,kopiju Domovnice i rodni list te kopija osobne to je to.

----------


## jelena.O

Ma može ae javit i pred rođendan

----------


## KrisZg

Mi bili danas. Ispada da za svako dijete mogu upisati godinu ako je rodeno nakon 99  :Grin:  i nema roka da treba biti do prvog rockasa

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Prepisat ću sve s papira koji smo tamo dobili, što im treba dostaviti, ako nekome zatreba:

_Zakon o mirovinskom osiguranju

Članak 14

Na osobni zahtjev obvezno je osiguran roditelj koji obavlja roditeljske dužnosti u prvoj godini života djeteta, a nije obvezno osiguran po drugoj osnovi, ako je dijete hrvatski državljanin i ako roditelj i dijete imaju prebivalište u Republici Hrvatskoj. Rođenjem sljedećeg djeteta, prije navršene prve godine života prethodnog djeteta, prestaje pravo na obvezno osiguranje po prethodno rođenom djetetu.

Ako oba roditelja obavljaju roditeljske dužnosti prema djetetu, a nisu osigurani po drugoj osnovi, obvezno se osigurava majka djeteta, ako se roditelji drukčije ne dogovore.

Potrebna dokumentacija:
1. Izvadak iz matice rođenih za dijete - ili rodni list (original i fotokopija)
2. Domovnica za dijete (original i fotokopija)
3. Uvjerenje MUP-a o prebivalištu djeteta (original - ne stariji od 6 mjeseci i fotokopija)
4. Uvjerenje MUP-a o prebivalištu majke (original - ne stariji od 6 mjeseci i fotokopija), nije potrebno ukoliko majka ima točnu adresu na osobnoj iskaznici)
5. Osobna iskaznica roditelja (original i fotokopija)
6. Tiskanica (kupiti u Narodnim novinama, ili u papirnici): M-1P i M-2P - obavezno potpisati

U slučaju kada otac koristi pravo potrebna je još i izjava roditelja ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika o postignutom dogovoru o obveznom osiguranju na osnovi čl. 14. ZOMO, ako su oba roditelja nezaposlena.

Ukoliko dijete posjeduje osobnu iskaznicu, potrebne su samo osobne iskaznice djeteta i majke, te preslike osobnih iskaznica i tiskanice (pod br. 6)._

----------

